# Building/Remodeling A Home And Living In Portugal



## acg (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

This is my first post, so being new to ExpatForum, I wanted to quickly introduce myself. I am an expat from the US since 2005, living in the Lisbon area. I have an Architecture and Design studio with my wife and partner, Maria Paula Lacerda. We love spending time on the beaches of the Costa Azul, cycling through the green hills of Arrabida, and showing the country to visitors who come here.

We are registered architects in Portugal and greater Europe, so please find our door open should you wish to begin a new or remodel project in Portugal. There is a lot to consider and even many more obstacles to go through, which we'll be happy to help smooth out for you. We can also help out with the new requirements for energy certification for new homes. 

We've also a sister-studio which specializes in brand identities, graphic and web design for new and existing businesses.

Beyond that, if anyone is looking for advice in general about moving to Portugal, or living here, Im happy to help. Go ahead and send me an email at my personal address acgafner(at)gmail(dot)com

Best wishes,
Aaron Christopher Gafner


----------

